# خسارة الوزن



## حمدي سعيد (9 فبراير 2020)

بالتأكيد ، يمكنك فقدان الوزن بسرعة. هناك الكثير من الوجبات الغذائية التي تعمل على التخلص من الجنيهات بسرعة - بينما تجعلك تشعر بالجوع والحرمان. ولكن ما فائدة فقدان الوزن فقط لاستعادته؟ للحفاظ على رطل دائم ، من الأفضل أن تفقد الوزن ببطء. يقول العديد من الخبراء أنه يمكنك القيام بذلك دون اتباع "نظام غذائي". بدلاً من ذلك ، المفتاح هو إجراء تعديلات بسيطة على نمط حياتك.
رطل واحد من الدهون - يساوي 3500 سعرة حرارية. عن طريق حلاقة 500 سعرة حرارية في اليوم من خلال التعديلات الغذائية وممارسة التمارين الرياضية ، يمكنك أن تخسر حوالي رطل في الأسبوع. إذا كنت تحتاج فقط إلى الحفاظ على وزنك الحالي ، فإن حلاقة 100 سعر حراري يوميًا كافية لتجنب المكاسب الإضافية البالغة 1-2 رطل التي يكسبها معظم البالغين كل عام.

استخدم واحدة أو أكثر من هذه الاستراتيجيات البسيطة غير المؤلمة للمساعدة على إنقاص الوزن دون اتباع "نظام غذائي":


تناول وجبة الإفطار كل يوم. عادة واحدة شائعة لدى العديد من الأشخاص الذين فقدوا الوزن وأبقوا عليه هو تناول وجبة الإفطار كل يوم. يقول إليزابيث وارد ، مرض التصلب العصبي المتعدد ، RD ، مؤلف كتاب دليل الجيب لأهرامات الأغذية الجديدة: "يعتقد الكثير من الناس أن تخطي وجبة الإفطار طريقة رائعة لخفض السعرات الحرارية ، لكنهم عادة ما ينتهي بهم الأمر بتناول المزيد من الطعام على مدار اليوم". تناول وجبة الفطور تحتوي على مؤشر كتلة الجسم أقل من ربان الفطور وأداء أفضل ، سواء في المدرسة أو في قاعة اجتماعات مجلس الإدارة. "جرب وعاء من الحبوب الكاملة المغطاة بالفواكه ومنتجات الألبان قليلة الدسم من أجل بداية سريعة ومغذية ليومك.
أغلق المطبخ في الليل. حدد وقتًا لتتوقف فيه عن الأكل حتى لا تستسلم لتناول الوجبات الخفيفة في وقت متأخر من الليل أو الوجبات الخفيفة التي لا تشوبها شائبة أثناء مشاهدة التلفزيون. "تناول كوبًا من الشاي أو قم بامتصاص قطعة من الحلوى الصلبة أو استمتع بصحن صغير من الآيس كريم الخفيف أو اللبن الزبادي المجمد إذا كنت تريد شيئًا حلوًا بعد العشاء ، ولكن بعد ذلك قم بتنظيف أسنانك بحيث تكون أقل عرضة للأكل أو شرب أي شيء غير ذلك ، "تقترح إيلين ماجي ، MPH ، RD ، WebMD's Recipe Doctor" ومؤلفة كتاب Comfort Food Makeovers.
اختيار السعرات الحرارية السائلة بحكمة. المشروبات المحلاة تتراكم على السعرات الحرارية ، ولكن لا تقلل من الجوع مثل الأطعمة الصلبة. إرضاء عطشك بالماء أو الماء الفوار مع الحمضيات أو الحليب الخالي من الدسم أو قليل الدسم أو أجزاء صغيرة من عصير الفاكهة 100 ٪. جرب كوبًا من عصير الخضار المغذي والمنخفض السعرات الحرارية لتثبيتك إذا جعت بين الوجبات. كن حذرا من السعرات الحرارية الكحول ، والتي تضيف بسرعة. إذا كنت تميل إلى شرب كوب أو كوبين من النبيذ أو كوكتيل في معظم الأيام ، فقد يكون الحد من تناول الكحول في عطلات نهاية الأسبوع مدخرات ضخمة من السعرات الحرارية.
أكل المزيد من المنتجات. تناول الكثير من الفواكه والخضروات ذات السعرات الحرارية المنخفضة والكميات الكبيرة من الأطعمة الأخرى التي تحتوي على نسبة عالية من الدهون والسعرات الحرارية. انقل اللحم بعيدًا عن مركز الطبق وقم بتجميع الخضروات. أو جرّب بدء الغداء أو العشاء مع سلطة الخضار أو وعاء من الحساء المرق ، كما تشير باربرا رولز ، دكتوراه ، مؤلفة كتاب "خطة تناول الطعام في Volumetrics". تشير إرشادات النظام الغذائي لعام 2005 الصادرة عن حكومة الولايات المتحدة إلى أن البالغين يحصلون على 7-13 أكواب من المنتجات يوميًا. تقول وارد إن هذا ليس بالأمر الصعب حقًا: "تزود مطبخك بالكثير من الفواكه والخضروات ، وفي كل وجبة ووجبة خفيفة ، تشمل بعض الوجبات" ، كما تقول. "سيتم إثراء نظامك الغذائي بالفيتامينات والمعادن والمغذيات النباتية والألياف ، وإذا كنت تملأ المنتجات فائقة المغذيات ، فلن تتمكن من الوصول إلى جرة ملف تعريف الارتباط."
الذهاب للحبوب. عن طريق استبدال الحبوب الكاملة للحبوب المكررة مثل الخبز الأبيض والكعك وملفات تعريف الارتباط والمعجنات ، فإنك تضيف الألياف التي تمس الحاجة إليها وسوف تمتلئ بشكل أسرع حتى تتمكن من تناول جزء معقول. اختر خبز القمح الكامل والباستا والأرز البني ورقائق النخالة والفشار والبسكويت كامل الجاودار.
السيطرة على البيئات الخاصة بك. هناك استراتيجية بسيطة أخرى للمساعدة في خفض السعرات الحرارية وهي التحكم في بيئتك - كل شيء بدءًا من تخزين مطبخك بالعديد من الخيارات الصحية وحتى اختيار المطاعم المناسبة. وهذا يعني تجنب الإغراء من خلال الابتعاد عن المطاعم التي يمكنك تناولها. يشير وارد إلى أنه عندما يتعلق الأمر بالحفلات ، "تناول وجبة خفيفة صحية من قبل حتى لا تتضور جوعًا وتكون انتقائيًا عندما تملأ الطبق في البوفيه". قبل العودة لمزيد من الطعام ، انتظر 15 دقيقة على الأقل واحصل على كوب كبير من الماء.
إقرء: رجيم ام عمر
للإطلاع علي المزيد من الموضوعات المُشابهة قم بزيارة موقعنا
سبراكلينكس


----------

